# Can anyone recommend a quiet site?



## 91930 (May 1, 2005)

I would like to find some very quiet sites in England or Scotland with excellent shower facilities. I don't mind if the sites get busy, just that the people they attract respect each other's space and right to have quiet relaxing surroundings. You can probably tell by now that my recent holiday was spoiled by other people's disregard for my basic holiday rquirements. I clearly made the wrong choice of sites but they all had good write-ups and one was described as a get away site. My experiences included children using my van as a BMX obstacle, riding under my awning when I'm sitting in it, then on another site a group of four tents played loud music all day from their 4-wheel drive and finally my new neighbour on another site had brought two guard dogs and their two puppies which were housed in a makeshift cage outside their caravan. They barked constantly and lunged at the cage when anyone passed by. I really love motorcaravanning but I need to find some peace and quiet for my next holiday. Suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

can you be more specific with locations required?


----------



## 91930 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Bognormike. We will consider the Lakes District, the Peak District, the North-west of Scotland and Suffolk to begin with.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Topaz,

I'm sorry to hear of your holiday being spoiled. I don't know what sites they were, but though the Caravan Club gets a justifiable knocking for certain of its traits, and can have wardens that seem to relish power, their main sites may work for you in that they offer predictable standards, whether in quality of facilities or expected behaviour. Thus, while it would not be possible to guarantee camping neighbours of your choice, at least the excesses you experienced could be stopped if push came to shove.

For the Lake District, have a look at Park Coppice at Coniston, where pitches are grouped in their own small clearings, and Losehill for the Peak District, but book up well in advance there.

For Western Scotland, Bunree, just down from Fort William, or the Barcaldine Camping & Caravanning Club site (expensive for non-members and not in peak midge season).

HTH,

Dave


----------



## 91930 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave. I'll look up more info on these.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

We've just booked Park Coppice for 4 nights next weekend. Having had a bad experience on our last trip to Morecambe, the group in the next motorhome drinking and playing music outside until after 12, with no useful assistance from the owners, we are hoping that Park Coppice will be ok. Never had any problems in CC parks.

Peter


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I usually find the best places to park are where there are no other's parked. The shower's are only available when it rains. :roll:


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Fforest Fields is peaceful near Builth Wells.

Muasdale in Kintyre is one of our favourites too but just too far to go as often as we would like.

River Breamish CC site in Northumberland has plenty of space and places to walk cycle. Have never stayed there as my parents live in the village.

Low Manesty CC site but has no showers/toilet facilities.


----------



## 89106 (May 14, 2005)

*quiet sites*

Hi Topaz,

We're 100% with you on your site preferences, even to the point that we've simply moved on when rowdy "neighbours" arrive, regardless of how long we've paid for.

In general we use CC sites, sometimes they get some stick for officious wardens but on balance we like them because they have excellent facilities, a known standard and normally things are kept under control.

This time of year (school hols) we only use adult-only sites. Generally facilities are as good as CC sites and mostly folks use them because they want peace and quiet. One place to look is http://www.adultstouring.co.uk/

In the lakes we've used Troutbeck Farm, Park Coppice and Meathop Fell - all CC sites and fine - Troutbeck at the top of the Lakes we've used a few times now.

cheers

Brian


----------

